# valve cover gasket and cam adjuster



## IndyVWwct (Feb 7, 2013)

I own a 2005 1.8L, 4cyl., Passat. I recently got a whiff of a burnt oil smell when I turned the car off. The dealership said it was probably a leaky valve cover gasket. They suggested, due to the location, that the cam adjuster should be replaced at the same time, ($600-700). Is this over-kill? Is there any reason to replace the cam adjuster? I have 52,000 miles on the car.


----------



## Tripicana (Dec 17, 2004)

no, and save yourself the dealer fees and change the valve cover gasket yourself. its pretty easy.

they suggest it because its a common item to go bad from people not changing their oil, or usingthe wrong type of oil. the oil sludges up and causes the tensioner to go bad. if yours is not bad, and you use the right oil and change it on time, you do not need to change the tensioner.


----------

